# So happy, second attempt yielded!



## RatherLather (Nov 19, 2013)

and it looks great, a lovely golden color







But I lacked any PH testing supplies...so I tried some on my hand (risky I know :silent
It appears to dry out my hand and there is a tingly itching sensation for a bit, did I not cook it all the way through I really wanna know.


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

Let the paste set for a week or two, it should be OK.


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

Allow them minimum a week then measure PH level to take a decision.


----------



## RatherLather (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy to report it seems to have neutralized over the last few weeks, which is great considering it's part of my Christmas gift baskets for this year.


----------

